# Jumping fish during loading screens? 🤔



## radiical (Jun 10, 2020)

So this might be toooootally wrong but... Has anyone noticed better luck, particularly with fishing, on days when you see the fish jumping out of the water on the loading screens?

I've restarted my town and while I was playing on my first I had heard so much about how long and how much bait it had taken people to get the golden trout and stringfish (like using 300 things of bait), but when I decided to try and catch them I noticed the jumping fish on the loading screen and caught both using less than 20 bait total. It might have been a total coincidence, but on my new island I didn't see the jumping fish and ended up using about 200 bait and caught the golden trout and gave up on the stringfish (lol...).

It makes me wonder if anyone has experienced this and if it there's any way it might signify some luck mechanic like in previous games. Idk, thoughts?


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 10, 2020)

I've seen the jumping fish, but I'm usually pretty lucky with fish spawns anyway.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 10, 2020)

TIL that the fish can jump.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 10, 2020)

I notice the fish on a subconscious level occasionally, but I haven't tied it to anything like being luckier on fish lol. I wouldn't think it is, doesn't sound like something they'd do, but interesting idea


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 10, 2020)

There’s a jumping fish on the loading screen?


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 10, 2020)

I noticed the fish too and wondered if it was tied to rain.  Rain does mean better fishing...


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 10, 2020)

i think they are referring to the little island in the right hand corner. sometimes a fish jumps out of it.

personally, i don’t think that it relates to fish spawns, and i don’t see why it should.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 10, 2020)

I never really looked at the loading icon on the bottom right that much so I didn't know that there's a fish jumping out. I just know there's an island icon. Was the fish always been there? Or maybe it's just a summer-exclusive icon and has no bearing with anything whatsoever?


----------



## Fendi (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s a pretty small detail, but for the most part I don’t really think it’s consequential to getting better catches. From my experience at least, I’ve seen that on my screen but I haven’t gotten something that’s always been good. Given the fact that it’s randomly generated, it must just be by sheer coincidence. But who knows?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jun 10, 2020)

When do u see the loading screen and see the fish jumping to know it's time to fish?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have never noticed the jumping fish at all. Can anyone post a pic so I won't think the OP is a lunatic?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

i never noticed that there was a fish lmao


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 11, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have never noticed the jumping fish at all. Can anyone post a pic so I won't think the OP is a lunatic?


I'll do you one better.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 11, 2020)

Never noticed any.

I'm too busy scanning for hybrids.


----------



## radiical (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I never really looked at the loading icon on the bottom right that much so I didn't know that there's a fish jumping out. I just know there's an island icon. Was the fish always been there? Or maybe it's just a summer-exclusive icon and has no bearing with anything whatsoever?



It's always been there. Yeah idk it was probably just a coincidence but I still want to test if I have similar luck the next time I see it


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 11, 2020)

Never even noticed this was a thing to be honest.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

You're not hallucinating. I've seen it too from time to time, but it rarely happens to me. It's such a nice touch and it really wasn't needed to be added to the loading screen, but I'm glad it does.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 24, 2020)

I got the jumping fish for the first time today. It's cute!


----------



## Tentacles (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow that is so subtle and cute. I'm gonna be looking out for that now.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 25, 2020)

I haven't seen any.

I've seen a few scorpions though.

It was funny watching Fang on the start screen, looking really worried. ^_^


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 25, 2020)

I always thought that was like a summer update thing? :O Maybe I haven’t been very observant


----------



## Splinter (Aug 25, 2020)

It's a loading screen, nothing more, nothing less.


----------

